# Precontest Diet/Training info



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

Jada asked me for some info on diet, training, etc. when i was competing. First off, i have only ever done one BBing show. Took the SHW class at the Mr. GA in 2007. I don't consider myself a competitor but i wanted to try it once after doing a **** ton of gear for 4 years just to see what i'd look like. Anyway, here's how things looked for anyone interested. Mind you, most guys think precontest is no or very low carbs, which i could never do, but as you will see i didn't do that at all. I look better fuller and even at the end, although i could have been leaner (and much drier), we decided to keep me full knowing i would probably end up looking stringy. 

So here's the gear I was using:

Week 1 – 6:

	1,000 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	600 mg Deca Durabolin (Sunday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 7:

	1,000 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	400 mg Deca Durabolin (Sunday)
	200 mg Equipoise (Sunday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 8:

	1,000 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	200 mg Deca Durabolin (Sunday)
	400 mg Equipoise (Sunday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 9 and 10:

	1,000 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	600 mg Equipoise (Sunday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 11 and 12:

	750 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	600 mg Equipoise (Sunday)
	100 mg Fina (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 13 and 14:

	500 mg Test Enanthate (Sunday)
	400 mg Equipoise (Sunday)
	100 mg Fina (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday)
	100 mg Winstrol (Sunday, Tuesday, Thursday)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 15:

	100 mg Winstrol ED (ORALLY)
	5 IU Growth Hormone (Sunday – Thursday)

Week 16:

	100 mg Winstrol ED (ORALLY)

Anti-Estrogen Schedule

Week		Aromasin		Proviron		Nolvadex

1		12.5 mg EOD
2		12.5 mg EOD
3		12.5 mg EOD
4		12.5 mg EOD
5		25 mg EOD
6		25 mg EOD	
7		25 mg EOD
8		25 mg EOD		50 mg ED
9		25 mg EOD		50 mg ED
10		25 mg EOD		50 mg ED
11		25 mg EOD		50 mg ED
12		25 mg EOD		50 mg ED
13		25 mg ED		50 mg ED
14		25 mg ED		100 mg ED
15		25 mg ED		100 mg ED		20 mg ED
16		25 mg ED		100 mg ED		20 mg ED


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

diet was like this:

16 weeks out:

Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato

Meal 4:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter















Tuesday and Friday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	Brown Rice (50g)	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	3 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5:  

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato	 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter















Monday and Thursday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	12 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	4 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	 Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	12 oz. Baby Red Potato

10 weeks out:

Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato

Meal 4:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter




Tuesday and Friday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (50g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	3 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5:  

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	Brown Rice (25g)	 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter



Monday and Thursday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	4 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	 Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato

3 weeks out:

Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1/2 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato

Meal 4:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	2 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter




Tuesday and Friday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1/2 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	1 packet Cream of Wheat

Meal 5:  

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	Brown Rice (12.5g)	 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter



Monday and Thursday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1/2 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (35g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	2 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	 Brown Rice (35g)

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato

2 weeks out:

Sunday, Wednesday, Saturday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1/2 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato

Meal 4:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	2 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter



Tuesday and Friday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1/2 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (25g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	4 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	1.5 packet Cream of Wheat

Meal 5:  

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	Brown Rice (12.5g)	 

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	2 tbsp. Peanut Butter



Monday and Thursday

Meal 1:

	12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
	1 cup Old Fashion Oatmeal

Meal 2:

	8 oz. Chicken Breast
	Brown Rice (70g)

Meal 3:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato	

Meal 4: (POSTWORKOUT)

	50g Whey Protein Isolate
	4 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 5: 

	8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
	 Brown Rice (70g)

Meal 6:

	8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
	8 oz. Baby Red Potato

Friday Saturday 1 week out

Meal 1:

12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
4 packets Cream of Wheat

Meal 2:

8 oz. Chicken Breast
Brown Rice (70g)

Meal 3:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
12 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 4: 

8 oz. Chicken Breast
1 cup Oatmeal

Meal 5: 

8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
Brown Rice (70g)

Meal 6:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
12 oz. Baby Red Potato


Sun/Mon Final week

SUNDAY DIET:

Meal 1:

12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
1 cup Oatmeal

Meal 2:

8 oz. Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
12 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 4: 

8 oz. Chicken Breast
1 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 5: 

8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
8 oz. Baby Red Potato

Meal 6:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter











MONDAY DIET:


Meal 1:

12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
1 cup Oatmeal

Meal 2:

8 oz. Chicken Breast
3/4 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 3:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
12 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 4: 

8 oz. Chicken Breast
3/4 Cup Brown Rice

Meal 5: 

8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter

Meal 6:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
2 tbsp. Peanut Butter

Tuesday Final Week

TUESDAY DIET:


Meal 1:

12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
½ cup Oatmeal

Meal 2:

8 oz. Chicken Breast
Brown Rice (30g)

Meal 3:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
6 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 4: 

8 oz. Chicken Breast
½ cup Oatmeal

Meal 5: 

8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
Brown Rice (30g)

Meal 6:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
6 oz. Baby Red Potato


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

Wednesday Final Week:

WEDNESDAY DIET:


Meal 1:

12 Egg Whites + 1 yolk
½ cup Oatmeal

Meal 2:

8 oz. Chicken Breast
Brown Rice (30g)

Meal 3:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
6 oz. Baby Red Potato 

Meal 4: 

8 oz. Chicken Breast
Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 5: 

8 oz. Ground Turkey (99% Fat Free)
Brown Rice (65 – 70g)

Meal 6:

8 oz. Lean Hamburger (96%)
12 oz. Baby Red Potato


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

For whatever reason i don't have Thursday and Friday of the final week. But I think Thursd was Wednesday's diet and Friday I had the first 4 meals and then went to Cracker Barrel and ate 2 stacks of pancakes with tons of syrup. turkey sausage and biscuits and jelly. 

Water was restricted at this point but we did no sodium load and no real water load. I was always drinking a couple gallons a day thru the whole thing. we didn't **** with any diuretics or anything major with manipulation cuz it was my first show. again, we didn't get me as dry as we would have liked, but i was happy with it. 

Overall it was a great experience. Can't say i'd do it again unless my son gets the bug and wants me to do a show with him someday. Of course I'd be 53 at that point so who knows what I'll look like. mlp

Any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2014)

Good of you to share that info RJ... That's a lot of god damn food and still got shredded. Anything you would have done differently?


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 5, 2014)

What did your diet look like the day of the contest, and night before
Any tricks you tried before the show ?


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Good of you to share that info RJ... That's a lot of god damn food and still got shredded. Anything you would have done differently?



i would have liked to have dried out better, but i had no idea what the **** i was doing. I probably would have never showed if he didn't say "C'mon dumbass, you gotta do one!!" I also would have liked to had myself BF tested in a tank or Bod Pod while i was that lean. 



Fsuphisig said:


> What did your diet look like the day of the contest, and night before
> Any tricks you tried before the show ?



Man i can't really remember. I know i was eating alot of rice cakes and peanut butter. Maybe a burger in between PJ and the night show. Sorry, i know thats good info. The night before was the Cracker Barrel meal i described above. As for tricks, nothing really. Like i said, we didn't do anything with sodium or water really. I assume cuz it was my first show and he didn't want me all sloppy as ****. Here's my fav 3 pics of the show. Havin a blast at night with the crowd!!


----------



## SuperBane (May 5, 2014)

Was the weight of the food measured before or after cooking?


----------



## RJ (May 5, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Was the weight of the food measured before or after cooking?



before cooking.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 5, 2014)

Badass bro.


----------



## Azog (May 5, 2014)

Nicely done! Looking to step on stage myself sometime next year. This year is about getting hyooge .


----------



## bronco (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting RJ, very helpful


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 6, 2014)

do you feel the gh was worth the cost to run pre contest ? also besides diet, what else were you doing to lose weight? specific types of cardio ? your legs look huge in that last pic, congrats on a great showing man


----------



## Fsuphisig (May 6, 2014)

also can you explain why you had the Cracker Barrel the night before? was that to fill you out ? were you not worried about any spillover effects ?


----------



## AlphaD (May 7, 2014)

RJ what a great post man.  Thanks for sharing that valuble information with the brothers and sisters.  Killer knowledge.


----------



## Trauma RN (May 14, 2014)

WOW is all I can say.....thank you so much for this info.....


----------



## Determined (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.  Looked good man.  Should consider to keep competing


----------



## M_T Pockets (May 14, 2014)

Damn 12 egg whites lol. Hard for me to suck down 5 every morning lol


----------



## RJ (May 15, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> do you feel the gh was worth the cost to run pre contest ? also besides diet, what else were you doing to lose weight? specific types of cardio ? your legs look huge in that last pic, congrats on a great showing man



man if i could still get REAL Jinos like i had access to back then, i'd still be running that shit. But yes, i feel it was great to run pre-contest. I had been on it for about 14 months by the time i started my prep. 



Fsuphisig said:


> also can you explain why you had the Cracker Barrel the night before? was that to fill you out ? were you not worried about any spillover effects ?



yeah man. excess sugars to fill me out and help push that water into the water from the subcutaneous level. 



Determined said:


> Thanks for sharing.  Looked good man.  Should consider to keep competing



man i always said if my son ever got into lifting and wanted to compete it would be fun to do a show with him. Especially considering I'd be about 53 by then. haha But i just don't have the mindset for that shit anymore. I'm a Daddy and its just not that important anymore. 


M_T Pockets said:


> Damn 12 egg whites lol. Hard for me to suck down 5 every morning lol



believe me, some days id have to use a shake to sub for those damn egg whites. but yeah... sucked ass!!


----------

